# 2002 GMC 2500HD overheating



## turfsolutions (Dec 10, 2002)

Just bought a 2002 gmc 2500hd. Had the plow put on afterwards by lawn equip. company. Problem is this: When I drive down the road under normal conditions with plow on, the trucks temp starts to rise after about 15 minutes of driving and eventually gets close to the red zone. I stopped before it got that far. The engine is a 6000vortec. I do have to get a prep package put in but I don't think thats the problem. Do I need a larger radiator or what? - Totally stressed out.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

How high are you trying to carry the plow? and how fast are you going? It sounds like you are just blocking the air from getting to the radiator. Try keeping the blade lower, this sometimes helps keep air coming to the radiator.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Is it happening while at highway speeds?

It's pretty normal to heat up like this at highway speeds; to keep it at a safe temp, do these things:
-Lower the blade (blocks the radiator less)
-Angle the blade all the way to the side (easier to push air to the side than straight ahead)
-Turn off 4wd (4wd adds a little bit of load to the engine and trans)
-Slow down! You shouldn't be going very fast with a thousand pounds of sharpened steel wider than your truck hanging 5 feet in front of your bumper...

If it's not at highway speeds, something may be wrong. Did the plow package include an auxilliary transmission cooler? You shouldn't need it just carrying the plow, but maybe. Also, you probably have a tow/haul mode for your transmission (my '02 GMC 1500 5300 does, I think it's standard on GM full size)...try using it, see if that helps.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

thats funny. I have the duramax in my truck, and can drive at 65 mph all day long with the plow fully raised and the temperature hardly moves. Maybe somebody with another gas job has some ideas.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Does it only overheat with the snowplow on? What everyone said above sounds exactly right, the truck will run hotter driving around with it raised all the way up and blocking the radiator. Im sure that is the whole problem, but try taking it for the same ride without the plow and see what happens. My truck runs slightly hotter, judging by the temp gauge, with the plow on vs. it being off. I think its pretty common and normal. It does seem though on an extremely cold day, i can ride around with it raised all the way for as long as i want and it wont go even to the halfway mark. I only notice it higher on warmer days, like maybe 35-40 degree days. Mike


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

I had the same exact problem with one of our 3500hd's last year when it was brand new, I brought it back to the dealer and they tried tellling me I didnt have my plow angled enough, I told them that they were wrong and to take a look at it, and sure enough it needed a new fan clutch, so bring it back to the dealer because you shouldnt have any problems at any speed or temp with that truck, we have 2- 3500hds and one 2500hd all with fisher plows and they run fine not hot. Just my two cents


----------



## Doctordo (Dec 13, 2001)

Does this truck have a heavy duty transmision cooler? Or it could be something as having your thermostat sticking in your radiator.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

If you dont have a deflector for the plow get one. I bet that will solve your issues.
With out a deflector the air is pushed up and over the grill area thus no air to help cool. With the deflector, the air comes over the plow and get into the radiator.
I have had 2 ford ranger and a Dakota that all over heated before installing the deflectors. Once installed that ended the problems. Trust me, it works.
If you already have a deflector, then check the other suggestions above.
Dino


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by turfsolutions _
> * I do have to get a prep package put in but I don't think thats the problem. *


I'm a little confused about this statement. You bought the truck without the prep package, but the dealer is going to install it for you.

Concerning the overheating, I agree with SLC, check your fan clutch. I have an 02 with the 8.1, and can run all day long without the temp moving at all.

Andy


----------



## Firesource (Nov 17, 2002)

*'03 Silverado 2500HD -- running warm*

Just had a Boss 8'2" V-plow installed today on a brand new '03 Silverado HD 2500. Noticed almost immediately (within the first 10 miles) that the temp gauge that is included in the rear view mirror (rating outside air temp) was running 15-20 deg. above the actual reading. Figured the sensor was feeling the effects of the radiator throwing extra heat off from carrying the plow.

In addition, the temp gauge for the vehicle itself was running at a higher temp (than w/o the plow) --- but did go over 185 deg.

I have the plow prep package --- and was running at no more than 45-50 MPH with the V-Plow raised up all the way, and pulled back on both sides.

Should I be concerned?????

This is my first plow and I'm new to this adventure --- and want to make sure I don't have a problem w/my new truck.

Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

we have 2 2500 HD with 8.1, if you have the tranny & engine coolers listen for teh coolong fan to kick on, if it does not then most likely you need a new fan clutch (been there). Not sure about with 6.0 because of different tranny, if you don't have cooler on engine & tranny......add it if you can


----------



## turfsolutions (Dec 10, 2002)

*Thanks for all the replies: Here is mine*

The overheating occurs at normal speeds 30-40 miles per hour. I tried moving the blade all the way down almost to the ground, it helped very slightly. Now the overheating warning did not display on my message board which I guess is good, but I think it would have if I kept driving. I thought I heard what sounded like a steam release, a quick spurt or hiss of air when it got hot. I don't know if that is built in to prevent something or what. The advice about deflectors sounds good, and I'll definately check out the fan clutch. As for the not getting the plow prep package when buying it, its a long story, to keep it short, dealers are crooks and don't know sh*t about the product they are selling. I am inquiring about one right now. Thanks again for any additional advice.

KD


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

*Re: Thanks for all the replies: Here is mine*



> _Originally posted by turfsolutions _
> * I thought I heard what sounded like a steam release, a quick spurt or hiss of air when it got hot. I don't know if that is built in to prevent something or what. *


I know what you meant by that. I forgot exactly what it is and I don't have the time right now to check, but it has something to do with radiator hose on 6.0L gas engine. I have a '02 Chevy 2500HD and even through I'm deaf, I could hear the air hissing when I was pulling a trailer on interstate at 65 MPH. I was told by the other Chevy forum that this is normal and does not harm anything.


----------



## WNY PAT (Dec 4, 2002)

*Same Thing*

I have a 2500HD, 6.0L auto, plow prep package, towing package w/ an 8'2" Boss V. I've had the same thing happen when driving with the plow raised up. Once the fan clutch does its job, the truck cools right down to normal temp but the build up of heat did worry me a bit. I agree with others here that getting air through the radiator is the key to keeping the truck running cool. There are lots of ways to do this.... keeping the plow very low has been my approach thus far but I may look into a deflector at my local shop now that someone talked about it here. BTW, I hear the same hissing noise when it starts to build up heat... and also notice the outside air temp indicator reads 15 - 25 degrees warmer than usual.


----------



## turfsolutions (Dec 10, 2002)

*Many thanks again*

Get this: When I bought the truck as a demo model, I specifically told the salesman I was going to plow with it and even had him call to check on a price. Now after I bought the truck I called a gmc dealer to inquire about getting a prep package put on. Guess what the answer is. Only the factory can put one on. So now I have a new truck with a plow that I can't get a prep package for so I void the warranty. I called GM to see what can be done. Buyer Beware! - Stressed out.

As for the overheating, I am going to look into a deflector. Thanks for all the replies.


----------

